# A question about the Lang model 48 Patio



## chris88 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi I have been looking at the 48 it looks like a nice smoker. I just do some smoking for family. What do you think about this smoker likes are dislike. Or what other smokers should I look at. I am just thinking ahead if this hurricane Gustav
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  blows every thing away.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 31, 2008)

Lang 48 Patio  will be my next smoker (God willing). At 540 lbs, this is a beast of a patio smoker. Huge upgrade from the Chargriller. 

Tons of research tells me that for a few hundred bucks less you can buy several different models that are about half the smoker as the Lang. Less cooking space, thinner walls, and no reverse flow. Its a no brainer for me. Get the Lang!


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 31, 2008)

I have the 48 mobile and wouldnt trade for anything. Cooks easy and consistant. Lots of room for me at 70 lb capacity. That will feed 100 if you dont feed a football team at the same time. 
Buy the Lang . You wont regret it.  By the way I am in your area 80 miles north of NO> Good Luck


----------



## chris88 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks I don't mind paying a little more for a good smoker that's why I am looking at the Lang. I know it will last. I will have to see what happens after all this is over with. Right now I have a cheap smoker not sure of the name and it's falling apart.


----------



## chris88 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi my friend I live on the west side of the airport. In St Charles parish. I still don't know if I am staying are not. How about you? Yeah I the lang 48 will be the one I will get. I just need to see about the freight.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 31, 2008)

Chris the quality of the Lang's and the reverse flow make them a great smoker. While I only have one smoke in my Lang so far I can tell already that I'm really gonna enjoy using it.

Ya'll be careful and safe out there this hurricane does not look good for La


----------



## chris88 (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah I have done a lot of reading and Lang is the one I would like to get. I just don't know how I can hide it from the wife 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks we will be


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 31, 2008)

Chris do like I did with the 84 put it right in the driveway and when she gets home say surprise


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 31, 2008)

I am with the other Lang lovers, be safe during the storm!

 If you want a smaller/cheaper reverse flow, check out my new(almost completed) design......  Lumpy the Wood Chunk Burner,reverse flow build!

Reverse flows are so easy to cook with, you just can't mess up!

I am with the others though on Ben Langs stuff, the new 3rd generation smokers are all 1/4" steel!  Get one soon before his prices increase:-)

SMS


----------



## chris88 (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't know if that would work. BUT with all the help from this forum and all the nice people I have turned out some pretty good butts that she really likes. So maybe I can say yall said to get this one.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . With all that said if I want it I will get it. Maybe after all this is over with I will give Lang a call.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2008)

In the mean time stay safe out there


----------



## chris88 (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like it is coming along nice. I would like to learn how to weld but on the other hand I would have my yard full of smokers.


----------



## rickandtaz (Sep 1, 2008)

You're going to lke the Lang! I did a lot of research before buying mine and couldn't find any one who didn't love thier Lang. I'd have to agree with the others, it cooks great and is very easy.

I know I live closer to Nahunta, Ga. than you do but, if you can, I'd suggest trying a road trip over to Ben's shop. Ben spent quite while explaining how to season it, cook with it, and clean it. Hard to beat face to face instruction like that. Ben is one of the nicest men you'll ever meet and you'll get a tour of his shop. 

Stay safe Chris! I hope Gustov doesn't cause you any problems.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 1, 2008)

Showed the wife the 84 Twin on line last night... Still got the dent in the floor where her jaw dropped.  When she clocked me in the noggin' it wasn't anything about not having a V8...!


----------



## brickeldred (Sep 6, 2008)

Does anybody know the grill dimensions of the Lang 48 and Lang 60? I'm trying to get an idea of size compared to what i have now.

Nevermind I'm an idiot, just went to the website...


----------



## taustinjacobs (Sep 9, 2011)

First, let me say that Lang Smokers are built about 10 miles from my house (he's based in Nahunta, Georgia and I'm from Hoboken, Georgia), and my father and Ben Lang went to school together. He builds the highest quality smokers on the market, and, what's more, Ben backs his products better than anyone on the market. You can call or e-mail him and he'll actually personally return your messages. The Lang 48 is a little more expensive, but you get the BEST parts, service, engineering, and overall quality. My uncle used to deliver the smokers for him all over the US, and let me give you a piece of advice... Buy direct and pay the shipping. It's way cheaper to buy from Ben than from a dealer. Anyway, Lang's has my highest recommendation, not only for the product and support, but also because Ben Lang is truly a fantastic person, and he will back his product 1000%. Hope that helps!


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 9, 2011)

You'll notice if you look around the forum a lot of Lang owners here who support Ben all the way. In fact I've been pestering my wife to give me the green light to order a mobile 48, might be the deluxe might not be, might add the chargrill too. You'll also notice this post was about 3 years old now. I'm sure the guy either bought a Lang or not by now.


----------

